# Marantz NR1402 or an Onkyo TX-NR905



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Which is better for a mid level system?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The 7.1 905 used to retail for over $1500 unless I'm mistaken, and came with preamp outs. It is not a cheap unit.

I don't think the very budget ~$400 NR1402 can close match it. The marantz equivalent would be closer to an SR7002.

What _is_ your budget?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 905 uses a large toroidal power supply has one of the best video processors available using the HQV reon chip and is a rock solid receiver. It retailed for $1800 new three years ago. I have its baby brother and to this day still running strong. The 905 is leaps and bounds better than the Marantz.


----------

